# Nissan Armada



## Chevman (Oct 16, 2004)

was a chevy man for years but they are no longer in the playing field if you ask me, I am looking at the Armada, it looks like a hell of a truck and was wondering if anybody had one and would like to share their thoughts, thanks


----------

